# Melbourne Weather



## tin0737 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello All,

I have a question about the Melbourne weather. I have been reading on the internet and there are lots of conflicting opinions about the weather. How is the weather compared to London? Does it get as cold in winter? Also, does it get dark early like London at 4 pm? How long does winter last?

Thanks for your help!
Kaus


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

tin0737 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question about the Melbourne weather. I have been reading on the internet and there are lots of conflicting opinions about the weather. How is the weather compared to London? Does it get as cold in winter? Also, does it get dark early like London at 4 pm? How long does winter last?
> 
> ...


Hello check this website Melbourne Weather • Climate, rainfall and temperatures in Melbourne Australia 
i cant speak from experience but some one else might be able to help
Niamh


----------



## markcoinoz (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Kaus,

I live in Melbourne.

Currently we have swithched to Daylight Savings.

Its a nice time of year where temperatures vary with cool mornings 12 and temperatures upto 25 degrees.

At this time of year its usually milder than Sydney weather.

It never gets dark at 4pm even during the coldest of winter months June and July. During winter, overnight it might get down to zero and then hover around 9 or 10 throughout the day. It would get dark around 5.30 - 6pm during winter.

Be prepared for the summer months of January and February when the temperature does reach the low 40's for a few days. Usually sunset is not until 8.30 - 9pm.

I like Melbourne weather, although they say its the only city where occassionally you can have 4 seasons in the one day.
In otherwords Melbourne is known for erratic weather in a day.

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## tin0737 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Markcoinoz,

Thanks for the info. I am looking forward to moving to Melbourne, hopefully sometime early next year.

Cheers,
Kaus


----------

